# Help with CLE Pear trees



## MannyFresh (Apr 27, 2019)

This is the 3rd year my Cleveland pears have done this. The trees continue to grow, but the leaves start to look like this, and by late summer start to fall off.


----------



## JKH7 (Aug 24, 2018)

Looks like some type of fungal leaf spot. Get yourself a contact fungicide like daconil


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@MannyFresh

I have Cleveland pears and haven't had this yet. But some pears get fire blight. Check out this Penn State Article on fire blight. This article is discussing fruit bearing pears but ornamental pears can also suffer from it.

Another article.....https://nwdistrict.ifas.ufl.edu/hort/2016/06/22/fighting-fireblight/

 (Bradford Pear)

I've also read over fertilizing can help contribute to this particular disease.


----------



## MannyFresh (Apr 27, 2019)

@pennstater2005

Thanks for the info, those articles are a big help. Sounds like fire blight. I guess I will start the long process to try and save them.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

MannyFresh said:


> @pennstater2005
> 
> Thanks for the info, those articles are a big help. Sounds like fire blight. I guess I will start the long process to try and save them.


Hope you can save them!


----------

